# Army Medical College Rawalpindi 2016



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi :happy:

I am hoping to get admission into Army Medical College Rawalpindi and wanted to know when the merit lists will be posted. Does anyone have a guess for the merit for foreigners this year? What was it last year?
Is there an interview conducted for foreigners?(I've heard mixed opinions on whether they do or don't) If yes, can anyone give me an idea on what kind of questions they ask? 

I've thoroughly read the threads that have been previously posted regarding AMC, and was wondering if anything's changed. I've heard the khaki/sari uniform is no longer there- is that true? And how is the strictness? Are the hostels good? I won't be able to personally view the hostels until early November so just wanted a little insight. 
I've heard a lot of good things about AMC but how does it compare to the government medical colleges (*excluding *the big ones like King Edward, Allama Iqbal, etc)? Which one is better? I just want to know so if I do get the liberty to choose between AMC and a government college, I make the right choice- although that's me hoping my marks take me that far LOL
The IBCC butchered my marks which was disheartening, but I am hoping for the best.
An answer to any one of my questions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
and I'm open to any advice from anyone who went to study medicine in Pakistan from the US/Canada.


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey i applied this year, coming from the US! What were your sat scores and ibcc?


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

My sat scores were 2110 and my IBCC score was 870/1100. What about you?
Have you already made it to Pakistan? I don't mean to intrude but just wanted to ask if you've got a chance to visit AMC yet?


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

i also got 2110 but 792/1100 where are you coming from? I haven't visited yet tbh


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice!  I.A. we can both get into AMC 
I'm coming from Canada. 
For AMC, I'm just really anxious about the hostels, I hope I can adjust to the lifestyle there easily  
From what I've heard it's a little strict and the ragging and whatnot.... 
I guess I'll just have to wait and see!
BTW have you been able to find out when the merit lists will be posted?


----------

